

Is The Bubble Back?  - Ultrapreneur
http://www.internetnews.com/bus-news/article.php/3606676

======
mdakin
"We gotta screw it up and waste money," -Paul Kedrosky

People actually give this guy money to invest? Maybe the reporter is taking
the quote way out of context?

